# Airlift XL fronts w/ Dorbritz sway bar bracket (pic request)



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Was wondering if any of you fine gentleman driving a MKV w/ airlift XL fronts and still using your FSB w/ dorbritz brackets could post a picture aired out up front....

I just want to see what kind of drop your getting w/ them installed....I realize they will hold you up a bit but just curious as to how much..

Danke!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

With the proper end link setup you won't be held up at all. You'll need k-sport, or powergrids. You can shorten the stocks about 2 inches if you wanted, no guarantee how long they'll last welded in the center though. Thumb through rat4life's Flickr, he's much better at documenting installs than I am haha. But long and short, you'll stay lay frame if done right:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

look down


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

customers car. with xl's and dorbritz brackets and e-level.



and OP I haven't forgotten about sensor pics. I just have to upload off my phone to computer.....sorry.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

I have xl slam fronts with double bellow rears. Apr front sway h&r rears sport front end links and white line rears


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Earl, are you not notched? Why is your front so high? haha


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm notched....


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Earlskey said:


> I'm notched....


hey earl! this pic is with it notched? If so, I think that APR sway is too thick and keeping you from going lower.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Earlskey said:


> I have xl slam fronts with double bellow rears. Apr front sway h&r rears sport front end links and white line rears


looks static


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Fasttt no worries brother I haven't had time to even think about that next step of the install but I will check that Flickr page.....that pic vices me hope...Earl no offense man but you gotta get that thing fixed that is sitting way too high in the front.. :/


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

XL fronts, Dorbritz sway brackets, notch, and K-sport endlinks on my A3


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

Xl fronts 
dorbitz sway bar brackets 
Oem sway bar
Power grid endlinks 

Car lays sub frame no problem


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Someone needs to raise the front subframe a few inches and really get low


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Airlift slam XL
Notch
Dorbritz swaybar
FK shorter endlinks (2.5/3 inch shorter)

Laying frame :thumbup:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*










Airlift slam xl
no notch 
dorbitz sway brackets
adjustable endlinks


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

^looks like something is holding you up in the rear

However this thread is about the front so thank you very much for the pics fellas...I'm definitely going to use it I miss the feel of my car w/ the swaybar hooked up.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

Residentevol said:


> ^looks like something is holding you up in the rear
> 
> However this thread is about the front so thank you very much for the pics fellas...I'm definitely going to use it I miss the feel of my car w/ the swaybar hooked up.


probably just the angle and the rear didn't have much if any camber


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

front right notched 
slam xl series bags 
dorbitz sway brackets


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

5.3.13-28 by JonStuver, on Flickr

5.3.13-22 by JonStuver, on Flickr

Slam XL fronts and double bellow rears. No notch, and drivers side front will go lower than in the picture but I dont want to scratch the lip. Hoping to get performance series fronts soon so I can adjust the height and not have to worry about airing out right on the lip.


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

musclefreak_7 said:


> front right notched
> slam xl series bags
> dorbitz sway brackets


So to those who are using stock endlinks with the dorbitz brackets, any problems so far? Is it keeping you from going as low as possible?


----------

